# Cal Trimmer Tire Options



## BabsSB (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey all - has anyone with a Cal Trimmer replaced their OEM tires with something that has a little more tread/weight dispersion? If so, what would you recommend?

Restoring one from the 70s/80s and just don't like how much weight rests on these plastic block tires with my softer ground.


----------

